# Five Horses Stolen - Sussex



## PcDavies (9 August 2008)

* *** Please be on the lookout for five stolen horses - three mares and two foals, stolen from mid Sussex on 30th July 2008.  If you have any information, please contact Sussex Police on 0845 6070999 quoting reference NH2/4395/08 ****

Five horses were stolen overnight between 30/07/08 and 31/07/08 from an unattended yard in Cowfold, West Sussex.  It is believed that the horses were stolen about 2000 - 2100hours.  The offenders beat the guard dogs which roam the yard badly during the incident &amp; clearly have
no morals.  None of the horses are freezemarked or microchipped.

The offenders targetted the location and using the Iveco lorry which belonging to the owner of the horses was already parked at the yard.  The lorry was then found abandoned and burnt out near to Edenbridge, Surrey.  The horses have not been seen.

<u>*Horse - Ella*</u>
Chestnut Arab mare, aged 14yrs. 14.2hh.  Looks in foal, but isn't. White stripe on face and two white stockings on near side legs.  Long mane &amp; wispy tall.  Mare is called Ella &amp; has a nasty temperment.  






<u>*Horse and Foal - Winnie and unamed foal*</u>
Very dark bay/ black TBx mare, aged 6yrs. 14.3hh. Has 3 month old colt foal at foot.  Mare has a distinctive white patch on her near side shoulder.  Colt foal is piebald.  Mare is called Winnie.










<u>*Horse and Foal - Rosie and Pinky*</u>
Traditional heavyweight gypsy Blagdon Cob mare, age unknown.  14.3hh. Has lighter mane and tail than picture suggests.  Mainly strawberry roan in colour with white patches.  Has 3 month old filly foal at foot.  Mare is called Rosie &amp; foal is called Pinky.






Please look out for these horses and call Sussex police on 0845 6070999 quoting reference NH2/4395/08 with details.


----------



## BBH (11 August 2008)

Hopefully Ella will give them a bl@@dy good kicking then.


----------

